# C&C: Sunny Portraits



## K8-90 (Sep 1, 2011)

Did a photoshoot the other day, with my sister as the model. Quite happy with how they turned out, but need some unbiased criticism 

Most were shot with the sun behind the subject, filled with a silver reflector.
removed


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 1, 2011)

Use the BBCode here, rather than HTML.


----------



## K8-90 (Sep 1, 2011)

Oops, thanks. Changing it now...


----------



## K8-90 (Sep 1, 2011)

That's better


----------



## RichardsKitten (Sep 1, 2011)

1 & 2 I'd bump the contrast just a tad,...but thats me, and you mightve been going for that slightly faded look from the back lighting of the sun. #2 also has some weird thing right behind her butt. I looks like some weird lens flare. I'm not sure if I like the pose on 4 or not, I can't decide. It also looks slightly soft. Something that irks me too is the way her hand is on her pocket. It kinda looks like it hurts. Idk,... that hand just kinda looks funny to me. 

Otherwise,..not bad.

Edit: After a second look, theres also some sort of weird either lens flare or dust orb in front of her face on #2.


----------



## K8-90 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hmm, never noticed that thing in #2, will need to edit that out. And yes, I was trying for the faded sunny look. I haven't tried it before, still not sure if I like it...

Thanks!


----------



## Pau1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you for posting the photos. This is my first time posting here. I am glad to find this forum. 

I am not an expert, but if I hired you and then you asked me to pay for them I would be disappointed. If I knew it was for you to practice and you were not planning to charge for these photos I would be very happy. 

Perhaps it could be the compression from reducing the file to fit on the screen. In all the photos it seems to me that the area around her nose is especially bright and lacks detail. But considering that you were shooting with the sun from behind, it is a pretty good effort.


----------



## K8-90 (Sep 2, 2011)

Okay. Well, they were not paid for, just practice. But what is it that would be disappointing, besides the bright face (there actually is detail there, but these are cropped and shrunken versions)? Composition, posing, editing? I would eventually like to be able to charge for my photos, so I need to know what to work on.

Thanks

PS. I love the photography style of L J Holloway. Any tips on achieving a  similar look?


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 2, 2011)

K8-90 said:


> PS. I love the photography style of L J Holloway. Any tips on achieving a  similar look?



soft fill flash, and lots of practice! lol!


----------



## K8-90 (Sep 2, 2011)

^ How enlightening, lol 
I think her PP has a lot to do with it, too ( Pullbacks (For Photographers) | ljhollowayphotography.com )


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 2, 2011)

K8-90 said:


> ^ How enlightening, lol
> I think her PP has a lot to do with it, too ( Pullbacks (For Photographers) | ljhollowayphotography.com )



Yes.. I guess that was a bit minimal...


----------



## K8-90 (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## DiskoJoe (Sep 2, 2011)

your photos are as good as her photos, at least some are. a few were just a little over exposed. just keep practicing. your on the right track already. she probably just has nicer lens. some APO glass would do the trick.

tell your sister that she makes a nice model and had great poses.


----------



## K8-90 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks! Yeah, a larger aperture would definitely help. I shot in RAW, so I'll see if I can lower the exposure a little.

And I'll let my sister know - that will make her day


----------



## K8-90 (Sep 3, 2011)

Any other critiques?


----------



## pixilstudio (Sep 5, 2011)

i think the WB is a little yellow/green for me


----------



## arifbd111 (Sep 6, 2011)

I don't know you did it intentionally or unconsciously.. I feel like the photos are a bit over exposed. Its just personal opinion.. If you are not already expert on it, u can have a look at Sunny 16 Rule to shoot in Daylight. In all the photos model is straightly looking at camera, I believe you could try some other tricks/composition too.. Well Everyday we learn and every day our photos become better! Best of luck


----------



## dmtx (Sep 6, 2011)

Did you use a lens hood?  I see a good deal of flare.  This is why I do not like to shoot with the sun behind.  Unless you shoot at sunrise or set.

I like the darker background and reflected light (or flash) (like img #4).

Third, tighter shots, either in camera or post-crop.  Why do you need that much background if the main subject is the model?


----------



## MissCream (Sep 6, 2011)

The eyes look a bit over done


----------



## K8-90 (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks guys!

I actually "warmed" up the white balance when I edited them, seems like I overcooked them, lol! I did want the face to look really bright, but looking at them again, I think I'll have to agree that they are slightly over-exposed. Fortunately, that was another thing I did in my edits, so the RAW images should be fine.

arifbd111, I have read about the "sunny 16" rule, but had forgotten about it! Thanks for bringing it up! My only concern is that I wanted to have the backgrounds out of focus...

I did go out with some friends and did another shoot. Here are a few, any better?

5.



_MG_4434 by Kate Kassem, on Flickr

6.



_MG_4475 by Kate Kassem, on Flickr

7.



_MG_4361 by Kate Kassem, on Flickr


----------



## Mike_E (Sep 9, 2011)

The exposure bugs me.

Do you have a spot-meter on your camera? A grey card?

If so then meter off of her lightest cheek and use your exposure comp at about a +1 (depending on how light her skin is measured by the grey card) and let the rest hang.

Do a CWB with a white card or whatever you use and reset every 20 minutes or so when outdoors, more often the closer to sunset or sunrise you are (unless you want the ambient light temp showing then just use daylight).  Be aware that you are going to get colors reflected from your surroundings that you just can't really get out in post.


----------



## spacefuzz (Sep 9, 2011)

I dont like the pose in #5, but 6-7 are nice (but I dont have much model experience)


----------



## KmH (Sep 9, 2011)

With nice, warm, tones in the background, IMO silver is the wrong reflector color to use. It's way to harsh compared to the warmth the rest of the image portrays. White might work for me, but not silver.

While Kate's TPF signature indicates she uses a Canon XSi, the EXIF info indicates a Canon 7D was used for all these shots.


----------



## Dmitri (Sep 9, 2011)

The important thing is that you pointlessly watermarked them already.


----------



## K8-90 (Sep 9, 2011)

spacefuzz said:


> I dont like the pose in #5, but 6-7 are nice (but I dont have much model experience)


To be honest, I had little to do with posing. I offered suggestions, but I am working more on the technical aspects of photography. Posing will be next. Also, they were just friends, not models 



Mike_E said:


> The exposure bugs me.
> 
> Do you have a spot-meter on your camera? A grey card?
> 
> ...


Okay. I'll have to get myself a grey card. In regards to the colours reflected from the surroundings; is that in general or from the use of the reflector?



KmH said:


> With nice, warm, tones in the background, IMO silver is the wrong reflector color to use. It's way to harsh compared to the warmth the rest of the image portrays. White might work for me, but not silver.
> 
> While Kate's TPF signature indicates she uses a Canon XSi, the EXIF info indicates a Canon 7D was used for all these shots.



I have a silver and gold reflector. I did not like the look of the gold, it seemed extremely yellow, so I went with the silver. I've done some googling, and I thing that you are right in suggesting a white one. Not only for the colour, but I also found that silver reflected too much light. I also plan on going out for another try, as I watched a tutorial on reflector use, and it showed how to "feather" the light, so just the extremities of the reflection reach the model, instead of the the full-on harsh light.

And yes, you are correct. I forgot to update my signature, I am now using a Canon 7D.



Dmitri said:


> The important thing is that you pointlessly watermarked them already.


Uhhh...? 

Whether or not they are good photographs, they are mine. I think it is understandable that I mark them as such. Further, I posted them on facebook. Many non-photographer people have seen the photos, and love them. They do not see the errors or technical mishaps that people on a photography forum do. Often, people will repost them and no credit is given - this a safeguard against this.

But thanks *so much* for your comment.


----------



## K8-90 (Sep 9, 2011)

I do not know whether it is flicker or not, but the colour is considerably different online than it is in Adobe Bridge. So please take this into consideration as well...




Screen shot 2011-09-10 at 12.01.29 AM by Kate Kassem, on Flickr


----------



## joealcantar (Sep 9, 2011)

Most have covered the problems, what stood out for me on image #1, you have to watch those feet growing out of the subjects head "bunny ears" made by the feet.  Move over to the right and leave a gap so this does not distract. 
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------

